# Most EBike Friendly Locations



## Lambow (Sep 29, 2013)

I just bought a ebike, I live in Northern California. While there are a few trails that are open to ebikes, most are not. What are some of the most ebike friendly locations in the country?


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Check out People for Bikes https://peopleforbikes.org/our-work/e-bikes/policies-and-laws/


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Jefferson County, Colorado. They have opened most non-motorized trails to e-mtb use, plus all Colorado state parks are legal as well.

Hopefully, the National Forest Service will make a positive change in their policy soon, and set a precedent for everyone else to follow.


.


----------



## Lambow (Sep 29, 2013)

_CJ said:


> Jefferson County, Colorado. They have opened most non-motorized trails to e-mtb use, plus all Colorado state parks are legal as well.
> 
> Hopefully, the National Forest Service will make a positive change in their policy soon, and set a precedent for everyone else to follow.
> 
> .


 Just checked it out on Trailforks, goods pretty good, many trail area with ebike access, thanks


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I am beginning to see one issue with the e-bike resistance. A lot of the riders are new riders and unlike many of us who have been riding for 10/20+ years, they do not know trail etiquette or bike handling skills, and just like flying around in the fastest mode. They even alienate regular mountain bikers and I know some of those regular mountain bikers.

Here (as Lambow mentioned) most trails are now open to e-bikes. Some are not, yet anyway. I suspect they will be soon but I hope the newer and more irresponsible e-bikers don't ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Flyer said:


> I am beginning to see one issue with the e-bike resistance. A lot of the riders are new riders and unlike many of us who have been riding for 10/20+ years, they do not know trail etiquette or bike handling skills, and just like flying around in the fastest mode. They even alienate regular mountain bikers and I know some of those regular mountain bikers.
> 
> Here (as Lambow mentioned) most trails are now open to e-bikes. Some are not, yet anyway. I suspect they will be soon but I hope the newer and more irresponsible e-bikers don't ruin it for the rest of us.


Interesting observation, but hardly factual. I have been riding ebikes since 2017 and MTB since before it was a thing. 99% of my fellow riders, are older folks with tons of experience. I agree with you, though, that on paved bike path, I tend to see new riders, but not on single tracks.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Not sure where you live but my "factual" statement was not exactly from random people or my dreams, but guys I ride with. That is the one thing my other MTB friends tell me...of run-ins with e-bikes on singletrack that are less than pleasant. One has started to call the rangers on e-bike poachers now and they do give them tickets. Granted, they are not "everywhere" but it is happening here in Colorado...specific areas of run-in were Breckenridge singletrack and several trails north of Denver near Lyons/Ft. Collins. 

That said, the regular a-hole mountain bikers far outnumber the few e-bikers who cause heartburn, and I am sure many of them start the conflict, especially once they encounter one bad e-biker (like my buddy who calls the rangers on them when on trails they are not supposed to be on). 

I'm lucky...I have 40-50 miles of singletrack that are all private but also where e-bikes (Class 1) are permitted if you are a resident, so I now stick to home. Yeah, the bike paths are full of the typical e-bikes bike-path that are easy to identify. Thankfully, I have a road/gravel E too now, and it is limited to 28 MPH, if I need to get away.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Flyer said:


> Not sure where you live but my "factual" statement was not exactly from random people or my dreams, but guys I ride with. That is the one thing my other MTB friends tell me...of run-ins with e-bikes on singletrack that are less than pleasant. One has started to call the rangers on e-bike poachers now and they do give them tickets. Granted, they are not "everywhere" but it is happening here in Colorado...specific areas of run-in were Breckenridge singletrack and several trails north of Denver near Lyons/Ft. Collins.
> 
> That said, the regular a-hole mountain bikers far outnumber the few e-bikers who cause heartburn, and I am sure many of them start the conflict, especially once they encounter one bad e-biker (like my buddy who calls the rangers on them when on trails they are not supposed to be on).
> 
> I'm lucky...I have 40-50 miles of singletrack that are all private but also where e-bikes (Class 1) are permitted if you are a resident, so I now stick to home. Yeah, the bike paths are full of the typical e-bikes bike-path that are easy to identify. Thankfully, I have a road/gravel E too now, and it is limited to 28 MPH, if I need to get away.


Sounds like second hand stories from e-bike haters. Hardly a credible source imho.

Here's a fact for you. I've been party to, and witness to, several head on collisions and near misses on single-track. ALL of them were caused by Strava record seeking non-motorized enduro-bros. Haven't seen anything from e-bikers but courteous manners and controlled riding.

This whole "novice riders are a danger" is laughable. Those are the riders who are being cautious. It's the legend in their own mind Strava heros who are the problem, and more often than not, those are the same people complaining most about e-bikes....because e-bikes put their records in jeopardy. It's all ego. There is no justifiable objection to class 1 e-mtb's. The speeds are the same, the noise is the same, the environmental impact is the same. Everything else is contrived non-sense.

.


----------



## JumpinMacaque (Jan 26, 2010)

_CJ said:


> Sounds like second hand stories from e-bike haters. Hardly a credible source imho.
> 
> Here's a fact for you. I've been party to, and witness to, several head on collisions and near misses on single-track. ALL of them were caused by Strava record seeking non-motorized enduro-bros. Haven't seen anything from e-bikers but courteous manners and controlled riding.
> 
> ...


In summary: "your anecdotal information is wrong. MY anectodal information is right!"
Brilliant. Maybe recognize that shops making the sales are not doing a good job about letting people know about basic etiquette and where they can ride. Maybe in some places they are doing this. I have not seen it.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Where I live there has been a big increase in the use of e bikes. I have not seen a problem with the new e bike folks other than slowing down for no reason cuz they can accelerate again just fine. 
The problem riders this year have been the Covid bored couch potatoes that hauled out their 20 year old dusty rusty Huffy junk bikes and decided to get in shape while treating the trails as if they were kids again. Trouble is, they are not kid and do not have the agility or balance and basically as much etiquette as a baboon. They refuse to yield or slow down because its to much trouble to get their tanks going again. 

One of those ass holes hit one of the elderly riders in my group from behind trying to pass in August. 82 years old and on coumadin. Multiple brain hematomas, broke every bone in his face, broke his neck, broke his wrist, broke six of his ribs and one leg. After 16 days in ICU, 30 days in the hospital, 20 days in in patient rehab. $500,000 later he can drink soup through a straw but gets dizzy because he cannot control his left eye and can't remember you visited him yesterday. Yes, hit and run. My information is not anecdotal, I ride 200+ miles a week

Fortunately on the single track we don't seem to have to many people whom believe that trails are for their type of riding only. Early season we had some real yo-yo's but not to many now. Fortunately our weather has turned cold and the trails are once again just the regulars.


----------



## JumpinMacaque (Jan 26, 2010)

PierreR said:


> Where I live there has been a big increase in the use of e bikes. I have not seen a problem with the new e bike folks other than slowing down for no reason cuz they can accelerate again just fine.
> The problem riders this year have been the Covid bored couch potatoes that hauled out their 20 year old dusty rusty Huffy junk bikes and decided to get in shape while treating the trails as if they were kids again. Trouble is, they are not kid and do not have the agility or balance and basically as much etiquette as a baboon. They refuse to yield or slow down because its to much trouble to get their tanks going again.
> 
> One of those ass holes hit one of the elderly riders in my group from behind trying to pass in August. 82 years old and on coumadin. Multiple brain hematomas, broke every bone in his face, broke his neck, broke his wrist, broke six of his ribs and one leg. After 16 days in ICU, 30 days in the hospital, 20 days in in patient rehab. $500,000 later he can drink soup through a straw but gets dizzy because he cannot control his left eye and can't remember you visited him yesterday. Yes, hit and run. My information is not anecdotal, I ride 200+ miles a week
> ...


Your not wrong, but https://lmgtfy.app/?q=anecdote+definition


----------



## tinfang (Sep 2, 2019)

Don't forget to put your public comment regarding policy change for US Forest Service. Ebike rules changes for all National Parks as well.

https://cara.ecosystem-management.or...Q_wmnRcblcgFjI

Send in your comments by 10/26

3. Specific Criterion for Trails. In addition to the general and specific criteria in FSM 7715.5, paragraphs 1 and 2, consider and document existing Trail Management Objectives (TMOs) before making designations of motor vehicle use under Subpart B or OSV use under Subpart C that would add vehicle classes on NFS trails. 4. Specific Criteria and Guidance for Designating E-Bike Use on Trails. In addition to the general and specific criteria in FSM 7715.5, paragraphs 1 through 3, when designating trails for e-bike use (FSM 7705), consider and document the following: a. Whether and the extent to which the trails are managed for bicycle use or bicycle use is allowed (FSM 7705) under the applicable TMOs. b. For trails that are managed for bicycle use or where bicycle use is allowed, the extent to which effects from e-bike use are comparable to effects from existing bicycle use, accounting for, as appropriate, differences in speed; potential effects from increased or concentrated use; and any site-specific considerations. c. Whether a programmatic environmental analysis may be feasible and more efficient due to similarities in effects of bicycle use and e-bike use. Consider designating a class or classes of e-bike use, as appropriate, on NFS trails managed for bicycle use or where bicycle use is allowed, where effects from e-bike use would be comparable to effects from bicycle use. E-bikes are not allowed on a National Scenic Trail unless a regulatory exception authorized by the National Trails System Act is met or there is an exception in the enabling legislation for the trail


----------



## sailfast (Apr 1, 2020)

ruthabagah said:


> Interesting observation, but hardly factual. I have been riding ebikes since 2017 and MTB since before it was a thing. 99% of my fellow riders, are older folks with tons of experience. I agree with you, though, that on paved bike path, I tend to see new riders, but not on single tracks.


Amen. A eMTB is not for beginners. Yes, you get assistance going uphill. However, anything but green trails, requires same skill and more upper body strength.

Downhill, skill and even more upper body strength. you don't want to have a 50 lbs bike land on top of you. A novice with an eMTB on a black downhill trail? Good luck! eBikes likely will see an increased popularity. Check out a TREK owned bike shop and you'll see what their thinking is. Indeed most folks don't really understand the value of an eMTB until they had one on a (extensive) ride, especially if you get a little up in age.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

I live in N. Tahoe/Truckee and yeah, the USFS says they currently aren't legal on our trails except for the moto trails however, they do state that this policy is under review. I think a change will be coming much sooner than later.


----------



## Delta_kilo (Oct 30, 2006)

sfr4dr said:


> I live in N. Tahoe/Truckee and yeah, the USFS says they currently aren't legal on our trails except for the moto trails however, they do state that this policy is under review. I think a change will be coming much sooner than later.


I won't bring my ebike to Tahoe seems like there's lots of haters there hopefully USFS will settle all this BS and we can all get back to riding.


----------



## Lambow (Sep 29, 2013)

South Tahoe has several nice ebike legal trails, Sidewinder, Coral, Incense Cedar, Kingsbury Stinger, The Flume, The Tahoe Rim Trail between Tunnel Creek Rd, and North Canyon Rd. I have never experienced any hate riding these trails.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

ruthabagah said:


> Interesting observation, but hardly factual. I have been riding ebikes since 2017 and MTB since before it was a thing. 99% of my fellow riders, are older folks with tons of experience. I agree with you, though, that on paved bike path, I tend to see new riders, but not on single tracks.


Interesting take, but hardly factual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Check out Bentonville AR. Pretty cool. There’s a few places in NC that are also good.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice place to go ride or maybe fishing somewhat closeby, but that is as far as it gets for me anyway. It would suck to live there. If they opened up to e-bikes, I'd consider a trip sometimes. I used to live in the Kansas City area and went to the Bentonville and Bella Vista areas at time, plus the surrounding areas. Great potential for trails and I hear the trails systems have grown a lot.


----------



## K. Trout (Jan 18, 2020)

Lots of good places to ride in the Bay Area, especially from Pacifica down to Santa Cruz. E-bikes are legal in all the Santa Clara County parks and Nisene, Wilder, and Coe state parks.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

One note on the peopleforbikes maps, I am in so cal, I ride all kinds of bikes (emtb, eroad, muscle road, muscle MTB, DH, bmx) and there are not many 'legal' places for eMTB, I do break the 'rules' on occasion, but, never had a problem as I practice basic safe skills and proper etiquette-that being said, the PfB maps show some stuff in chino hills as eMTB legal, but ive been told it is not, so, I guess check with your local land managers. There are more places allowing class 1 emtb's, so thats good. I am an old school purist, but I welcome these assist bikes, it is a fantastic movement in the bike space. 
Throttle ebikes though, those bother me, big time. lol.


----------

